# The Resturant- who won?



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I missed it yesterday and cannot find it repeated anywhere - gutted - which couple won?


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi ya

Can you not watch it on the internet using BBC iplayer?  I'm pretty sure they would have it on there.

If you do really want to know though I can tell you - let me know!

Lully x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I want to know - i missed last night too and won't have a chance to catch up!


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/restaurant/

then you can click to watch the lastest episode.

Sally - I'll let you know on the trimester thread so I don't spoil it for Mrs Nikki!

Lully x

/links


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

thanks hun!


----------

